# Hopper Whitman - The new "Steam Rail"



## esssee (9/7/13)

I just noticed in the Aldi Catalogue that they will have 'Hopper Whitman' Amber & Nut Brown Ale on sale from Saturday.

I did a bit of digging. Hopper Whitman is a brand brewed by Genesee Brewing Company in Rochester, N.Y, which seems to be specifically for Supermarket lines.

They are the one's behind the 'Dundee' and 'Wingwalker' brands.

Apparently, these beers have not been released before, not even in the States.

So, it begs the question. Are these "Supermarket" brands any different to Coles' 'Steam Rail' brand, or their CUB brewed 'Byron Bay Premium Ale'?


----------



## WarmBeer (9/7/13)

Had a Hopper Whitman wheat beer a couple of months ago that a mate brought around. Was a nice, satisfying, inoffensive, wheat beer. Nothing special, but neither was it overly bland either.

And at 12 bucks a six-pack, it's good to see something other than Yet Another Bland Euro-Lager available to the average punter who shops at ALDI.


----------



## slash22000 (9/7/13)

If there is anything worse than shitty "pride of ringwood" mainstream lager, it's shitty mainstream ale made by supermarkets deceptively marketed as decent beer. I might give them a chance, but (unsurprisingly) I've been sorely disappointed every single time I try any of these imitation craft beers.


----------



## WarmBeer (9/7/13)

slash22000 said:


> I might give them a chance...


Agreed.

The problem with this approach is that Aldi dont tend to sell single bottles. So you're committed to an entire 6-pack.

Hopefully somebody who's bought, and tasted, some gives some feedback into this thread.


----------



## tiprya (9/7/13)

I think having a non-lager entry-level craft offering in ALDI is great.

Some people might pick it up and like that little bit more flavour (and colour) and might start down the slope to liking good beer.

Would be better if they didn't get a 'made for supermarket' brand though. If they're importing from the US, imagine what else they could get...

I might nip over and check out a nut brown.


----------



## punkin (9/7/13)

Haven't tried the brown, but have had the wheat beer and it was pretty good, especially for the price. have had the golden a few times now and i think it's pretty good also for the price. When compared to Gage Roads that i am drinking now side by side yesterday i'll take the golden.
For those looking for a ''craft' beer look elsewhere and pay the premium. For those looking for a good ale at $2 a stubbie, you can't go past it.

If i kept my fermentation rate above my intake rate i wouldn't have to worry.


----------



## bum (9/7/13)

tiprya said:


> Would be better if they didn't get a 'made for supermarket' brand though. If they're importing from the US, imagine what else they could get...


It's a different world over there. I've had "store brand" beer in the States made by Unibroue. Not that I imagine this beer is quite at that level but the store brand concept is less ridiculous there than here.


----------



## tiprya (9/7/13)

That bodes well then.

If Dundee is made by the same lot, that is also good, because I think that is a pretty good beer - especially for the price.


----------



## [email protected] (12/7/13)

I'm drinking the nut brown ale right now. That's right 1 day before release Haha. Any way it's OK.I've had the Pale, Wit and this one.

Smells like the Pale Ale. Dark Orange pour. Generic cheap honey/malt aroma. You can taste some roast.Best one of the 3 so far but you can tell Its mass produced.

Dundee & Wingwalker have that same generic taste. Since it was pointed out I can taste the resembulance.

Steam Rail could be a lot worse for the price. But Give me Mornington or Grand Ridge anyday.


----------



## [email protected] (12/7/13)

Also no Hazelnut flavour at all.


----------



## lael (12/7/13)

Tried it the other day. meh.


----------



## chefeffect (12/7/13)

Drinking the Summer Pale Ale now, good cheap quaffing beer, smooth with very mild bitterness, little aroma, slight caramel flavour, just a nice cheap smooth beer. Wouldn't hesitate to buy a 6'er again for $13 where I live.

Very rarely buy commercial beer, decided to let the kegs run dry to try and cut down the consumption, bloody cost me $40 allready this week, might put a Wheat beer on Sunday for next Friday, it would appear if I don't have it, I still buy it lol


----------



## Charst (12/7/13)

Had the Belgian Wit and the APA, Both ok but nothing great. Hop aroma minimal in the APA.


----------



## Bribie G (18/9/13)

Popped into Port Mac today and as well as scoring a new aluminium curry pan and some genuine black pudding, I checked out Aldi that has just got its liquor licence.

Quaffing a Hopper Whitman Amber - reminds me more of a UK bottled bitter ale of the old school - little if any American hop aroma but a very clean bitterness, some hop flavour and a long finish. Light in body, could do with a bit more malt, but at 4.7% it's less strong than the average APA or Amber, and it shows in the body.

However nothing objectionable, a good sessionable quaffer with assertive hop finish and miles above most Australian mega offerings - if this was on tap I'd definitely say it's on a par with JS, but being American it's not likely to contain da sugaz :lol:

For $12 a sixer (355 not 333 ml to boot) I'd buy it again.

I'll post later on the 500ml Storm Summer Dayze ale and the Leo Thai lager, not worth starting a new thread.


----------



## Bribie G (18/9/13)

Storm Brewery Summer Dayze from the Artisan collection.

This is one weird beer. Made in NZ. A sherbert lemon aroma, and on drinking it's cloyingly sweet with nothing that tastes remotely like hops - it took me immediately back to the distant past and I picked it straight away. When you walked into an old pub with a tiled bar in Country Queensland and there was a constant background scent of the trough lollies from the gents. I honestly can't finish this.

I've had that twang before in some belgians, due solely to the yeast of course, which is why I didn't like wheat beers until I found American Wheats. This is not a pleasant beer. Pity as it's an honest 5% but not exceptional value for $4 for the 500ml, can get Kozel round the corner for $5




Edit: I just channelled what that aftertaste is... it's that pink hand degreaser you pump out of the drum, used in workshops. :blink: :blink: Gonna crack a Leo now to avoid chucking.


----------



## sponge (18/9/13)

I grabbed a 6er of the amber and brown a couple of weeks ago, and found them both to be fairly thin and bland. Not offensive or undrinkable by any means, but probably wouldn't go out of my way to get some more.

Then again, for the price, it's better than a lot of other beers you can get for $2/stubbie.


----------



## Bribie G (18/9/13)

Swigging the Leo from the bottle, everyone knows what lager looks like. Some hop bitterness, bland and drinkable with a little sweetness. Far prefer Hooten or Hollandia in the budget slabs, fortunately only bought a sixer if the Leo.
However definitely more tasty than Carlton Draught or Tooheys New.




In a couple of weeks Aldi will be getting in their Oktoberfest range which looks more promising, including a 5L cask of Paulaner.


----------



## Bribie G (18/9/13)

Found the catalogue, it's actually from this Saturday.


They have Paulaner Oktoberfest for $4 - if it's the 500ml at 6% I'll be in for a couple of doz. of those
Paulaner Hefe Weißbier 5L for $30
Stiegl Weisse 5 pk with a glass $25 - made in Austria, long live Anschluss h34r: h34r:
A mystery pack of what looks like 4 big or maybe 6 small bottles of "Authentic Oktoberfest". Bet it's made in France  $20

I'll be in Newcastle civic on Wednesday, will investigate.


edit: shyte I just burped up some more of that hand degreaser twang. I'm preparing for a colonoscopy on Friday, probably won't need the laxatives now. :blink:


----------



## stakka82 (18/9/13)

Where do you get this prerelease info from bribie? Love paulaner octoberfest but only ever had it from the 1l can.


----------



## Danwood (18/9/13)

Bribie G said:


> Found the catalogue, it's actually from this Saturday.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


The 4 pack has recognised brands...Hacker Pschorr (spelling?) is one. Can't be bothered looking for the info...I'm trying to feed a baby here !


----------



## Steve (18/9/13)

Bribie G said:


> This is one weird beer. Made in NZ.


Had one last weekend. Reminded me of dish washing detergent....very strange indeed. Apparently ginger in it to according to the label. It was hard to finish. Also went to Aldi today and grabbed a case of the Hopper Whitman Amber ale for $40.00. Not bad at all for the price. Will definately try the nut brown.

Also grabbed a big jar of pickled red cabbage as I havent had that in years to go with my pie n chips for tea!

Cheers
Steve


----------



## emnpaul (18/9/13)

I had the Hopper Whitman Wittbier about six months ago. It wasn't bad although not super awesome either. 

The six pack of HW Nut Brown didn't make it through one game of footy. I'm not sure I'd call it an authentic Northern Brown or English BItter even, but it was a very nice and highly sessionable beer anyway. Well worth the money in my opinon.

The Amber and Pale Ales are very close to the same colour and in fact the main difference to my palette was the Pale had a touch more citrussy hop in the finish. As others have said not shockingly good but quite good session beers and I'd buy both of these ahead of a sixer of Aussie mega swill any day.


----------

